# Kodachrome and similar films



## Freelancephotog25 (Sep 9, 2010)

I know that kodachrome is long since discontinued. However does any one know of a 35 mm film that has similar vivid and beautiful colors. Or one that is particularly good for taking landscapes of changing leaves? Thanks!


----------



## Orrin (Sep 9, 2010)

Freelancephotog25 said:


> I know that kodachrome is long since discontinued. However does any one know of a 35 mm film that has similar vivid and beautiful colors. Or one that is particularly good for taking landscapes of changing leaves? Thanks!



Fujichrome Velvia would be a good choice.  It is available in both ISO 50 & ISO 100.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 9, 2010)

Are you set on chromes or would print films do?


----------



## j-dogg (Sep 9, 2010)

Orrin said:


> Freelancephotog25 said:
> 
> 
> > I know that kodachrome is long since discontinued. However does any one know of a 35 mm film that has similar vivid and beautiful colors. Or one that is particularly good for taking landscapes of changing leaves? Thanks!
> ...



Velvia was the 1-2 punch that killed Kodachrome.

I have a roll of KR64 in my Nikkormat FTN as we speak. You can still get it on fleabay and get it processed until the end of the year at Dwayne's Photo in Kansas.


----------



## PenguinPhotoWrx (Sep 9, 2010)

Ah the good ol' days- I have Kodachrome 25 slides that you can blow up to the size of a house and not see any grain.


----------



## Freelancephotog25 (Sep 10, 2010)

Im not set on slide film,  Print film that offers stunning colors would also be great.  Thanks everyone.  Does anyone else know of any other companies that can process slide film?


----------



## compur (Sep 10, 2010)

For vivid print film there is Kodak Ektar -- the more you overexpose it (within 
reason), the more saturated the colors.

There is also Kodak Portra 160VC (vc = vivid color)


----------



## MarkF48 (Sep 10, 2010)

j-dogg said:


> I have a roll of KR64 in my Nikkormat FTN as we speak. *You can still get it on fleabay* and get it processed until the end of the year at Dwayne's Photo in Kansas.


Yes you can find it on eBay, if you don't mind the price....:mrgreen:


----------



## Freelancephotog25 (Sep 12, 2010)

I was under the impression KodaChrome was completely discontinued years ago.  Is this just stockpiled film people are selling.  If so how can one be certain its ben stored adequately to prevent degradation?  Seems like a crap shoot to me.


----------



## dinodan (Sep 12, 2010)

I bought eight rolls (not the pro) over a year ago from B&H.  I have four left.  Expiration is this month.  (I've kept them in the fridge.)


----------



## Freelancephotog25 (Sep 12, 2010)

Right but that film is completely discontinued correct?  I refrigerate all my film and I have heard good things about shelf lifes when doing so but I have heard its hit and miss.  Sometimes the film may keep for years other times it could go bad in months.  I am kind of a newb when it comes to film so I guess i am just trying to establish accurate knowledge and not just go by me previously conceived notions.


----------



## dinodan (Sep 12, 2010)

I think that shelf life per se is pretty consistent. The inconsistencies arise from circumstances beyond the control of the user. For instance, in the summer months, a roll of film might suffer from exposure to heat while in transit at some point in the distribution chain.

You are correct that Kodak no longer produces the film. I believe that the final run was sometime last year.

Here is my favorite example of Kodachrome's archival properties. This photo of my sister was taken when she was two. She recently turned 61, and aside from her clothing and the milkman's box, it looks as though it might have been shot last week.


----------



## Ron G (Sep 13, 2010)

I tried to send you a private message dinodan but I do not have that priviledge.I see that you own a Bessamatic and was wondeing if you still use it?
I have a few and still use them as I can,sure wish that I could afford some more lenses)Ron G


----------



## Freelancephotog25 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have read that Fujichrome is much different the kodachromes.  Where Kodachrome was known for its accurate skin tones and vivid colors fuji chrome velvia seems to be more of an extreme saturation film with incredibly vibrant colors.  That was what I was looking for so thank you.  However Steve Mcurry (national geographic photographer) seemed to be promoting ektachrome as the most-suitable replacement for his favored kodachrome. sighting its accurate rendering of flesh tones with other colors remarkably vibrant.


----------



## MarkF48 (Sep 14, 2010)

You may be able to get a better idea of the differences of the two films from the samples below​
Kodachrome
Kodak Kodachrome 64 Film Sample Photos and Specifications
Kodak Kodachrome 200 Film Sample Photos and Specifications
Kodak Kodachrome II Film Sample Photos and Specifications

Fujichrome
Fujichrome Velvia Film Sample Photos and Specifications
Fujichrome Velvia 100 Film Sample Photos and Specifications
Fujichrome Velvia 100F Film Sample Photos and Specifications


----------

